# backyard shooting practice



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I live in a subdivision in a township outside of town.

Can I shoot my practice tips in my fenced in backyard? Possibly shooting at a target inside my shed from the outside...
Thanks for the input.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

You'd have to check the township ordinances (can usually find them online.) I'd just do it till someone complains though.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Quick call to the local offices and they will tell you, each township is different


----------



## noahkieth (Jul 13, 2009)

And they said it is not legal, but as long as your neibor doesnt call the police then you will be ok to shoot. The officer i talked to said that they dont drive around looking for this situation, nor would they stop and ticket you if they saw you shootin your bow. They may only stop and make sure you have something behind your target in order tyo stop the arrow in case of pass through or a bad shot. But your good to go


----------



## CWAY (Feb 5, 2009)

I am lucky I live in Auburn Hills where you are not subpost to shoot but have gotten away with it for 10+ years. I just put up a good back stop and privacy fence so nobody can see me. 

I have spoken with the police and they also said they are not going do a thing unless someone complains. So I just keep low key.

The problem I am having is some one has been stealing my targets I don't know if it is a hint or what.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

I knew this guy that has done this for years. I ... Sorry, He has done this in Royal Oak and Dearborn. I guess he moved about 8 years ago. Both houses had/have detached garages set back behind on the house. Put the target inside the garage and shoot from the driveway. In both of these situations one could shoot from 30 yards and be concealed on one side by the owner's house and on the other by a neighbor. If you have a good neighbor there should be little trouble. The only way to observe the shooter is from directly infront of the driveway. It may be best to not do this on a nice sunny Saturday afternoon when all of the neighbors are putting the sidewalks to use. Out of sight, out of mind. With a study backstop, stray arrows should be nonexistant. If you can not keep all of your arrows within the confines of your open garage door... maybe move a bit closer to the target or get a braille sighting system.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

BVG said:


> If you can not keep all of your arrows within the confines of your open garage door... maybe move a bit closer to the target or get a braille sighting system.


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------

